# What type of P?



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

ITs about 7" but no red eye


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

not a rhom


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

Rocco said:


> ITs about 7" but no red eye
> [snapback]906618[/snapback]​


I dont know what kind it is but it sure is one awesome looking fish!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

WOW another Pristobrycon. I would have to say serrulatus. Very beautiful fish :nod:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

fishofury said:


> WOW another Pristobrycon. I would have to say serrulatus. Very beautiful fish :nod:
> [snapback]906674[/snapback]​


what is that a gold spilo?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > WOW another Pristobrycon. I would have to say serrulatus. Very beautiful fish :nod:
> ...


Pristobrycon serrulatus and Serrasalmus spilopleura are two different species.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

so what is this Pristobrycon serrulatus?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> so what is this Pristobrycon serrulatus?
> [snapback]906715[/snapback]​


You can learn about all the different species of piranhas here

Click me

that should answer your question. Look through that website, I have learned a lot from it. Thanks to Frank


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm not sure what he is, but he definately looks beautiful and healthy.

Nice fish, man.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Dam you got a Beautiful fish , and it sure aint no gold spilo , something very rare you have.


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Dont be dissapointed it's not a rhom, because you have someting very rare to the hobby. I agree with fishofury after looking at opefe, As far as genus (Pristobrycon). Great pics you captured.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> Dam you got a Beautiful fish , and it sure aint no gold spilo , something very rare you have.
> [snapback]907030[/snapback]​


Thanks Everyone,do u agree that it is a pristo harley?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

He is the ONE!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rocco said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Dam you got a Beautiful fish , and it sure aint no gold spilo , something very rare you have.
> ...


Well I do trust Mike's judgement ..But I have to talk to Frank First .


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

the grinch said:


> Dont be dissapointed it's not a rhom, because you have someting very rare to the hobby. I agree with fishofury after looking at opefe, As far as genus (Pristobrycon). Great pics you captured.
> [snapback]907050[/snapback]​


Nah,im not dissapointed at all,he is a very nice looking fish and in the petstore he was pretty damn mean,so thats all good to me


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Has serrulatus been moved to the genus Pristobrycon? I thought it was still classified under Serrasalmus.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 11:52 AM
> *Has serrulatus been moved to the genus Pristobrycon?* I thought it was still classified under Serrasalmus.


Michel Jegu moved it under Pristobrycon (2001) but has not been accepted in that genus at the present time by other authorities. Still remains a Serrasalmus.


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

S.Gouldingi


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

hastatus said:


> > Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 11:52 AM
> > *Has serrulatus been moved to the genus Pristobrycon?* I thought it was still classified under Serrasalmus.
> 
> 
> ...


Does that still make my fish rare?


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

PiranhaMaster said:


> S.Gouldingi
> [snapback]907221[/snapback]​


Looks very much like that to me too


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Rocco said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


if you have to talk to frank first, than you don't trust me


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rocco Posted Today, 01:13 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Feb 24 2005, 03:05 PM)
> QUOTE
> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 11:52 AM
> ...


They are not rare in nature, just not seen very often in the hobby. In order for the fish to be S. gouldingi it must have a series bars and prominent humeral spot though not as large as S. manueli. This fish has spots (look closely at the photos) and a few verticle bars. The fish has a slight blemish probably from the angle in one of the photos. Compare this with the OPEFE photo for S. serrulatus. The fish might be S. gouldingi. Shame scales are so brillient from photo flash. Takes away the proper ID.

Pristobrycons begin a fine line between TRUE Pristobrycons and True Serrasalmus species. The group is still being worked out by Jegu. Examples of Pristobrycon's that are Serrasalmus; sanchezi, gouldingi, serrulatus are a few examples.


----------

